# aspiring arborists



## Plasmech (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkd1V5k7Xss&feature=related


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 23, 2009)

All I can say to that is W-O-W! Backs up my theory that most people are stupid.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 30, 2009)

You can tell it was a setup but the guy in the middle really got it bad. Great video hahaha


----------



## mndlawn (Jan 16, 2010)

God help us.


----------



## KingArbor (Feb 15, 2010)

lmao.. :greenchainsaw: kids are funny


----------



## kelseyboy (Feb 16, 2010)

this is the real killer,

http://arboristsite.com/showpost.php...0&postcount=35


----------

